# Urgent: Need Omnisphere Synth Patches for Song...



## tomhartmanmusic (Mar 21, 2018)

Doing a cover of the old song "Safety Dance" and the guy who does programming for me (sends me Omnisphere patches for songs I'm covering) has had a sudden death in the family. Meanwhile, I'm on a super deadline.

Song is here: 

The main synth playing the ongoing riff/pad, the glide notes at the end, and the little filler bits that come in during the song's release section are the main three I need.

Anyone that could do this please get in touch, tell me what you would charge, and how fast you could do this. Thanks.....email me at [email protected]

Tom


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2018)

Don’t know how to extract presets unless you just take them from the Users>My Category>Band Folder> then the various groups I work with Folder names.
But much easier to just go to patch main page, create the glide using the settings in the right side.
Whatever I send you would have to be tweaked there to fit that lame songs meter any ways.

I’ve got a Half dozen downward/upward glides, tape rolls, etc.
Bruno Mars, Gwen Stefani, Emerson, Timberlake tunes.
Just get a juicy poly synth, make it mono and time it out.
Your song doesn’t even need VCF Sweeps or added noise EGs rising. Just notes.

Try it.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 21, 2018)

Uptown Funk has a great Tape Rise glide I do on Zebra2 HZ.
First rehearsal these folks acted like it was a big deal.
It’s good you’re paying attention to details.
Go hard or go home...


----------

